# Riding in Chile?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2010)

Hey,

I am planning on going to Chile / Argentina to ride over the summer and was looking to see what mountains you guys recommend.

I've only heard of Portillo and Valle Nevado near Santiago, but I was hoping to see if you guys knew of any other gems!


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

*Same as you*

Hey there,

I am basically looking to do the same thing. I want to go to Argentina or Chile for the whole season, some place high enough (vertically) and probably South enough (geographically) to hold the snow from June to October, with a snowpark. All other criteria are not really relevant but would be nice to have a few extras like nightlife, a city relatively close by, international airport, etc. and a job.

What exactly are you looking to do?

Peace,
T


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i was in chile for three weeks last summer. we went portillo, arpa, valle nevado, el colorado, and termas chillan. termas was by far the best. huge open expanses of powder, tons of accessible back country terrain and a lot of options for housing, food, drinking etc. termas is more remote and in the central part of the country but has it own town on and off the mountains (which are actually live volcanoes). the norther ski areas are like regular resorts for the most part and have some very fine terrain also but are much confined. portillo for instance sits in this big wedge shaped valley with a lake and huge steep mt faces on either side half of which are too steep for snow collect on. there's on hike out route called the super c you take and is good fun but that's about it. arpa is much more old school mom and pop type place but has awesome terrain. valle nevado and el colorado are situated back to back and are the most like your typical big ski are in the u.s. keep an eye out for the mt rabbits- they're size of fucking big dogs! also get used to poma lifts as there are many many of these and they shoot you up the slopes going 25 mph! it blew my mind the first time at portillo.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

There was just an article in this month's Transworld about boarding in summer. One of the camps they featured is called South America Snow Sessions, and is based out of Bariloche, Argentina. 14-day full immersion program that you can even get college credits for through (can't remember the name of the US school). They're going into their 6th season. You might not be looking for a full program like that which has your riding everything in existence, as well as teaching you how to build ramps, avalanche and snow safety, etc, but it's an interesting place to start looking.

The other place they mentioned is a big, multi-page article on boarding through Chile. For easy to access resorts, they mention Portillo and Valle Nevado. The latter of those two being describes as "an epic place to go". Lots of terrain, top-class lifts and hotels. It's a copycat of the Les Arcs ski resort in France. They then go into a bunch of smaller resorts that are a little harder to access, but are equally less touristy. Termas de Chillan is now Nevado de Chillan, and that appears to be where they had the bulk of their adventure. Worth checking out when you happen by a book store.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

Chile is worth the trip for sure. Check out Nevados de Chillan and the backcountry terrain around El Colorado, Valle Nevado, and La Parva. There is sick terrain down the the road that links Valle Nevado and the village of Farellones, but make sure you have your avi gear and some idea of the snowpack. Go with a guide if you can. The place is called Santa Tere. Here are some of my pics of the area
Further south of Chillan is a rad little resort with good backcountry called Pucon. I have lived there for 12 years. The weather can be really bad, but when it's good, the place is amazing. Be sure to check out the weather and try to go when there is a window of sun. You can hike to the active volcanoes crater and then ride down over 5000 vertical feet to the parking lot. If you get skunked, you can always cross the border over to Argentina and hit up a fun resort called Chapelco. Sick trees and cliffs with a good local vibe. Have fun!


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

yeah i'd like to go this summer to. I like valle nevado, i went last year and it was cool.
I can't find anyone with funds to go as of yet. I have went by myself b4 but its very spanish and u kinda feel out of touch with everyone lol


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm pretty much set on registering for the Evolve Chile Adult Camp. I emailed them to ask some questions. I should finalize my plans within the next two weeks. Sooo stoked on this, guided tour/training.


----------



## russ1116 (Dec 26, 2009)

hey jimster, yeah i didnt even know they did camps there. Not a bad deal either when your considering 10 days and with food and shit. I guess they throw 2 ppl in each room which is fine..i'll have to look into this , might see u there..


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

russ1116 said:


> hey jimster, yeah i didnt even know they did camps there. Not a bad deal either when your considering 10 days and with food and shit. I guess they throw 2 ppl in each room which is fine..i'll have to look into this , might see u there..


Yeah, totally. Let me know if you do register. Maybe we can bunk together...unless you're creepy and smell.


----------



## paulperroni (Dec 22, 2008)

I am not sure about camps... but, there is nothing better in South America than LAS LENAS in Mendoza, Argentina.


----------

